# Take The Power Back!



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

*Manage your shyt and take the power back from DP/DR*


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

may i ask what SHYT is?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

It's an alternative spelling to the word "Shit" h34r:


----------

